# The Lock Keepers Cottage, June 2014



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 2, 2014)

This delightful little cottage sits in fields on the side of the canal. You can hear the waterfall as you walk around the property, such a peaceful, beautiful location. 
The cottage has no electricity and from information found on the internet an estate agent had said the house used to be home to two old men who were relatives, but one died and the other could not keep it going. 
The cottage has been for sale for years but has never sold, the estate agent said-
"When I first viewed the property I found it hard to believe someone could live in a house like this until only a few months ago. (2007)
"But there is the old adage that a house is worth what someone is prepared to pay.
"It has been difficult to fix a price because there is nothing to compare it to. It is unique, which is part of the value of it." 
The cottage has never been sold most possibly due to no road access.

The Lock House is presumed to have been built to house the lock keeper responsible for Lock 19 on the Grantham Canal. The canal was opened in 1797, the longest of the ten canals in the region to have been engineered by the notable canal engineer William Jessop. It was 33 miles long, with 18 locks and 69 overbridges, and attained its most profitable return in 1841. Traffic and business declined following the canal's acquisition by the Grantham to Nottingham Railway Company in 1861, although it remained in use until 1936, when it was closed by the then owners, the London and North East Railway. With the nationalisation of the railways in 1947, the canal network was largely nationalised too, and in 1963, the canal became the responsibility of the British Waterways Board. The Board placed the canal in a 'remaindered' state in 1968, keeping the watercourse in water, but not in a navigable state.
The survival of an unaltered and unenlarged canal building dating to the most prolific period of canal construction is now extremely rare. 
The Lock Keepers cottage is now Grade II listed.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 2, 2014)

Very nice indeed. You dont hang about, June report already on the 2nd of June


----------



## billygroat (Jun 2, 2014)

I am seriously loving this place - next to the canal too! how idylic...

Super report - made me a happy girl today!


----------



## cunningplan (Jun 2, 2014)

Some real nice shots and what a nice location, every time I see a place like this I want to move in


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow, looks a lovely place! Great shots too!


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 2, 2014)

Lovely pictures here, nice that you have included shots of the surroundings. A really nice house.


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 2, 2014)

Lovely place had this marked for awhile, your photos stealth may just push me to photograph it


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 2, 2014)

Excellent..loving this little place.i love any dwelling next to water.top notch report and pics as always stealth


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 2, 2014)

Lovely little cottage,ace photos thanks for showing.


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 2, 2014)

What a smashing little find, tidy.


----------



## PageOne (Jun 2, 2014)

So how much is it. If I sell my apartment....


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 2, 2014)

PageOne said:


> So how much is it. If I sell my apartment....


 
In 2007 it had a guide price of 250.000


----------



## skankypants (Jun 2, 2014)

Cracking....been there twice and it's good to see it's still the same over time...thanks for posting.


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 2, 2014)

That old range is awesome! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 27, 2014)

another lovely one from you missy


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (Jul 27, 2014)

Love it!! What a fantastic spot right by the canal?! Such ashame that it is in the state that it is in. My list is now getting longer


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 24, 2014)

Excellent as always Stealth 
Must visit this place


----------

